# Knicks vs Cavs: April 5, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright the game is underway......


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

ahs kitty, did you see H20 in the half time show? woo some eye candy for you, hope you didn't miss it ;D


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

This game is the reason larry brown sucks. first off, no eddy curry in the 4th quarter who was playing very well the rest of the game.

and this also shows that larry has been a complete moron all year benching Jamal Crawford when everyone and their mother knows that Jamal is a scoring machine. you cant leave that kind of talent on the bench. He has CONSISTENTLY played well over the last month or so.

before one of you nerds come tell me "hes gonna go 2-13 next game" im gonna tell you right now, your a media following, bum. stop believing what you read, jamal has been consistent this year. not last year, but he has this year when given CONSISTENT minutes. not some okay 33 minutes tonight and then 8 minutes off the bench next night.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow and the knicks win a close one....yes thats right they won a close one. They blew a 19 point lead when the Cavs came within a point but the knicks showed some heart and held them off. JC had the best game as a knick, like around 37 points with the game winning shot, add 4 assests and a bunch of rebounds and you have yourself the player of the game. It looks like LB ha atleast work his magic on ONE of the knicks this year. Curry also had a good game with 16 points if im not mistaking. If I was the knicks I would keep Lee, Frye, Curry and JC during this offseason and dumb everyone else.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> before one of you nerds come tell me "hes gonna go 2-13 next game" im gonna tell you right now, your a media following, bum. stop believing what you read, jamal has been consistent this year. not last year, but he has this year when given CONSISTENT minutes. not some okay 33 minutes tonight and then 8 minutes off the bench next night.


Are you talking about the same JC that when the season started he would chuck up an off balance 3 with 18 sec on the shot clock for the teams last possesion in a close game.......Are you talking about the same JC that in the start of the season couldnt defend a light post......

Granted I still think JC can be a really good player.....he still needs a lot of work and the splinters in his *** from the start of the season are not un-justified.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

get out of here man. your crazy....your lying first off.

Jamal is a changed player. he never settles for the 3 pointer like you implied. hes been attacking the rim relentlessly, and it shows in the statbook. Hes shooting a ton more free throws then 3 pointers this season. Compared to previous years, where he would hardly ever get to the line, and shoot a ton more threes.

I really dont think you've been watching the same games as me. only thing jamal needs to improve on is his passing, sometimes he tries too hard and turns it over... and defense of course...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> This game is the reason larry brown sucks. first off, no eddy curry in the 4th quarter who was playing very well the rest of the game.
> 
> and this also shows that larry has been a complete moron all year benching Jamal Crawford when everyone and their mother knows that Jamal is a scoring machine. you cant leave that kind of talent on the bench. He has CONSISTENTLY played well over the last month or so.
> 
> before one of you nerds come tell me "hes gonna go 2-13 next game" im gonna tell you right now, your a media following, bum. stop believing what you read, jamal has been consistent this year. not last year, but he has this year when given CONSISTENT minutes. not some okay 33 minutes tonight and then 8 minutes off the bench next night.


Ok, Jamal can score, no one ever doubted that, what we doubted was his defending, play making, and shot taking ability. He needs to be smart in those areas. He's still the same guy. I think this guy gets THE MOST consistent minutes on the whole damn team. He's always been playing, but he's been on and off. The guy has played the most games this season compared to all other players and not one game was he deactivated averaging over just a bit over 30 mpg. All I ask Crawford to do is score, everything else I beg him not to do. That's why he's been hard on this season because he's a natural two forced to run the floor.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Jamal is a changed player. he never settles for the 3 pointer like you implied.


.........And in fact there WAS a game in the start of the year were he threw up a three that was highly uncalled for(LB was flipping), so before you go calling me a liar make sure you know where im coming from. Me and my friends talked about that god awful shot for weeks on end. And if it wasnt a three it was a shake and bake move then a crazy 2 pointer. Yes he has changed a bit, I give most of the credit to Sitting his *** on the bench so he relized that he needed to change his game. 



> I really dont think you've been watching the same games as me. only thing jamal needs to improve on is his passing, sometimes he tries too hard and turns it over... and defense of course...


Only passing and defense.....PFFFFF well who needs those things.....not like the spurs and pistons play defense or pass the ball real well. God all this time I thought defense, being smart, and being a good passer made you a good player....boy was I wrong....only scoring matters. :frenchy:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

knicks win! that 4th quarter was entertaining. props to Jamal


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The night I decide to leave sports alone for a little while the Knicks win. Go figure!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #061642; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CLEVELAND CAVALIERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Drew Gooden, PF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>LeBron James, SF</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>12-24</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>8-14</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Anderson Varejao, F</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Flip Murray, SG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Snow, PG</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Donyell Marshall, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Damon Jones, PG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Larry Hughes, SG</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Henderson, PF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sasha Pavlovic, GF</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ira Newble, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephen Graham, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*33-71*</TD><TD>*6-21*</TD><TD>*22-35*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*94*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.5%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*62.9%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (19)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>4-13</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>45</TD><TD>13-24</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>37</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP STRAINED LEFT PATELLA TEN</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP SPRAINED LEFT THUMB</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-71*</TD><TD>*3-8*</TD><TD>*21-29*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*96*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.7%*</TD><TD>*37.5%*</TD><TD>*72.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 17 (23)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 3 NEWYORK ( J Crawford 1 ) CLEVELAND ( D Jones 1, L Hughes 1 )
*Officials:* Ely Roe , Greg Willard , Leon Wood 
*Attendance:* 19,763
*Time:* 02:23<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jackie Butler for MVP! 12 and 9!

Seriously though, Crawford had a great game.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

nets fans hav gotten nicer since the knicks started sucking lol


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets fans are just happy the Cavs' streak is over. And in what a fashion! :banana:


----------



## majew16 (Jun 5, 2005)

went to the game was pretty good specially watching crawford play great. didnt understand why they stopped feeding the post in the fourth quarter, which nearly cost us the game. to put my dibs in on the crawford debate: there probally is some improvement but he still havs a way to go. he was on tonight bc many of the shots he was taking was having me and the crowd screaming at him while it was in the air, only to eat our words when they dropped in.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> Only passing and defense.....PFFFFF well who needs those things


I actually think Crawford is a pretty decent passer. Not really a good playmaker at this stage -- too many poor decisions -- but he can pass (although, as someone noted, he sometimes seems to try too hard), and has the potential to become a good playmaker, IMO.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Essence....*

Curry is still a little dinged up. If you followed the team closely, you'd know that. That being said, he was not boarding and Butler was. Kind of hard to question the coachs decision under those circumstances. JC is still a work in progress. Why would the media have an agenda against him? The guy is well spoken and always accomadating to the press. He has been improving in all aspects of his game but is not there yet. I don't believe anyone said he has not improved. As far as driving...yes, he is better, but I would hardly call him fearless yet. He still has games where he chucks but, again, he is improving. Just settle down and try to be an OBJECTIVE observer rather than letting things get personal.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

lol who remembers that crawford thread from a few months back...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> lol who remembers that crawford thread from a few months back...


I'll bump it China if you don't first. :biggrin:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*So he had a nice game or 2....*

Nobody said he wasn't talented, only that he didn't play well consistently. You think that has changed? I expect another bump when he goes south in a game.


----------

